# Ventilador  - plano electrico



## viktor28 (Ago 6, 2009)

Quiero conectar un ventilador de techo que tiene los hilos cortados, tiene 6 hilos y 2 bobinas, una tiene 2 hilos supongo de es la de arranque, la otra tiene 4 hilos.

He probado conectar, pero gira con una velocidad y no cambia nada....

Me podrían facilitar encontrar plano de conexión.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

la cosa es así...

en algunos ventiladores la velocidad se da con interruptores donde se va agregando el voltaje de la red a diferentes puntos de una sola bobina.

en otros casos se utiliza un dimmer (atenuador de voltaje y es lo que te recomiendo).

en otros casos (mas viejos) contienen la bobina del motor, una bobina extra y el típico capacitor de arranque.
la bobina extra no es de arranque, sino que es por la cual el voltaje se va pasando para quitarle potencia al motor.

la bobinita de 4 hilos es la bobina intermedia y la de 2 es el motor.

lo que yo haría sería eliminar todo excepto el capacitor de arranque...y luego, los cables del motor (los cuales conectaste y funciona), los mandas a través de un dimmer o atenuador.

te dejo el esquema y el circuito.


----------



## viktor28 (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, muy bien explicado, Solo que me gustaría saber mas: ¿Como se conecta esta bobina intermedia?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

simplemente necesitas una llave selectora de la cantidad de puntos como cables tenga la bobina...en tu caso si tiene 4 cables, debe ser de 4 posiciones.

al punto central de la llave metes 220V fase, en cada patita pones 1 cable de la bobina, y el ultimo cable de la bobina, (deberia ser distinto al resto y encontrarse en algun extremo) lo mandas a 1 cable de la bobina del motor.

y el otro cable del motor a 220v neutro.

la colocas en serie y con una llave selectora.

yo tengo un ventilador asi, que tiene unos 30 años (no es joda, Industria Nacional, completamente metalico) y jamás le cambie nada, siquiera el condensador.

es una maravilla de la Industria Nacional Argentina


----------



## viktor28 (Ago 7, 2009)

Disculpa, ¿donde podria ver planos?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

me mataste...y me mataste mal porque ni siquiera sé que tipo de ventilador es o la marca.

te dejo un dibujo aproximado...


----------



## viktor28 (Ago 8, 2009)

1000 disculpas , por molestias 
Gracias


----------

